# Is Twin Beau D still breeding? Others in MA



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

I did a search for Twin Beau D Goldens here on the forum, I found a thread from 2016 saying she was still breeding. 

I googled them, found this website with contact info-

Twin-Beau-D Golden Retrievers

Good luck in your search.


----------



## iluvtheviolin (Dec 28, 2017)

Golden gals in southbury ct. Super smart. Good temperment. I like looks.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Riese12 (May 23, 2018)

I got a response from Twin Beau D, they are retired. Any others in MA would be greatly appreciated, even smaller hobby breeders with good reputations (we got our last guy from one and he was amazing).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you contacted the Breeder Referral from the GRCA.org?

They may be able to recommend Breeders for you. 

https://www.grca.org/find-a-golden/where-to-find-a-golden/grca-puppy-referral/


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Have you contacted the Yankee Golden Retriever Club _Yankee Golden Retriever Club_ Their Specialty show is June 15 & 16 in South Hamilton, MA. There should be lots of good breeders participating for you to meet and see some dogs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They are in New Hampshire, but have you checked with Thornlea? 

Also Marcy @ Ruffwater. We are not allowed to mention litters or any specifics. But she has one that I really love the looks of.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Good to know! I suspected she was retiring but never heard anything for sure. My Riley is one of hers. I get compliments all the time on his handsomeness. Her Opie produced some good looking pups!


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

Try Jill Simmons (PoeticGold) beautiful goldens and very reputable. she is in Maine.


----------



## Riese12 (May 23, 2018)

Thanks for the information we actually got a Pebwin pup and he’s wonderful! Six months Old now!!


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

*Congrats!*



Riese12 said:


> Thanks for the information we actually got a Pebwin pup and he’s wonderful! Six months Old now!!


Such a great choice too congrats!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Riese12 said:


> Thanks for the information we actually got a Pebwin pup and he’s wonderful! Six months Old now!!


Congratulations! I have one too. Her name is Sayer, and she is so sweet and smart.


----------



## truckinguy (Aug 19, 2017)

Ljilly28 said:


> Congratulations! I have one too. Her name is Sayer, and she is so sweet and smart.


I'm on the waiting list now for Pebwin to have a pup for me. My Pemi's mother was from Pebwin. The mom was so nice I grabbed puppy Pemi and he had been the best. I hope Berna and her gals are able to do this soon. Can't wait.


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

you have a beautiful breeding program jill. and sayer is a gorgeous addition.


----------



## Marciab (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi I’m a hobby breeder in Maine. The stud I used has Twin-Beau lineage. My pups are stunning!


----------



## Riese12 (May 23, 2018)

Marciab said:


> Hi I’m a hobby breeder in Maine. The stud I used has Twin-Beau lineage. My pups are stunning!


Thanks we actually got a pup last summer who is now a year old.


----------



## Riese12 (May 23, 2018)

truckinguy said:


> Ljilly28 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations! I have one too. Her name is Sayer, and she is so sweet and smart.
> ...


Did you end up getting a pup from Berna? Ours just turned one and he’s been so wonderful.


----------



## Np_Goldens20 (Jun 17, 2021)

Marciab said:


> Hi I’m a hobby breeder in Maine. The stud I used has Twin-Beau lineage. My pups are stunning!


Hi do you know what Stud? Our golden was the lineage of Sir of Twin Beau D. She was perfect in every way, so sweet and so smart. 
please let me know. thank you


----------

